
The Update, the Vent, and the Disaster (2010) - sgustard
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/the-update-the-vent-and-the-disaster/
======
dang
Url changed from [https://medium.com/@rands/the-update-the-vent-and-the-
disast...](https://medium.com/@rands/the-update-the-vent-and-the-
disaster-90eac609b165), which copies this but doesn't point to it.

This Medium republishing thing is not boding well for original sources.

~~~
sgustard
My mistake, thanks. It looked and smelled and quacked like new content but did
seem vaguely familiar.

